# اصدارات منظمة الصحة العالمية للاندية الصحية واحواض السباحة



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

_development ofwho guidelinesfor recreationalwater​environments
_


----------



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.euro.who.int/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/118525/E58484.pdf


----------



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*Guidelines forsafe recreational waterenvironments​*VOLUME 1​COASTAL AND FRESH WATERS





http://whqlibdoc.who.int/publications/2003/9241545801.pdf


----------



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*GUIDELINES FOR SAFERECREATIONAL-WATERENVIRONMENTS​VOLUME 2: SWIMMING POOLS, SPAS AND

http://www.disaster-info.net/infovolcanes/pdf/eng/doc14599/doc14599-0.pdf

SIMILAR RECREATIONAL-WATER​ENVIRONMENTS
*


----------



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.nhmrc.gov.au/_files_nhmrc/publications/attachments/eh38.pdf

الاسترالي


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed mech (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة يا متجدد​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أكرمك الله بمحبته و جنته


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً



وجزاك خير الجزاء 
يوم لاينفع مالا ولا بنون


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة يا متجدد​



انا تلميذك غير النجيب ياهندسة
وانت اخو التجديد وامه وابوه
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أكرمك الله بمحبته و جنته



ادعو الله ان يشملنا جميعا بدعوتك هذه
كنت اعلم تماما ان الموضوع يهمك


----------



## eyadinuae (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*بارك الله بك ومشكور ... *


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2013)

اياد ونصير
شكرا يا اصدقاء


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

